# Turkey for dinner tonight



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 21, 2016)

3 Toms came in after working them for about 45 minutes.Walked past me at about 6 yards. Had to wait for them to beat up on the decoy to get their attention. Took the big tom of the bunch. No scales but around 20 to 22 lbs using bathroom scale. 10 inch beard 7/8" spurs. Not the biggest on the creek. The sweet Chittum Burl pot did its magic and mom is now doing hers. My mouth is watering just smelling it cook. Will post pictures later when I get back home. Taking Dad out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 21, 2016)

Way to go.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 21, 2016)

If you hold some I'll be right there!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 21, 2016)

Congrats- Good luck with dad.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 22, 2016)

I've been told, no pic ,never happened LOL 
What deck did you use Jake with hen or with out hen ?


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 22, 2016)

Congrats! Awaiting pics and details. Chuck


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 22, 2016)

day2 had them responding but they were on the other side of the creek with hens. Day 3 tomorrow

Was using my Chittum Burl salte over glass yesterday. Using Curly Flame Box Elder copper over glass today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Well I made it back home got unpacked and everything put away so thought I would throw some pictures up. Here's my Tom with wet feathers and all. Had a super heavy dew every morning. Had an Old Tom I been after for 3 years now and he put a whippin on me again this year but that's another story. The Tom weighed 20-22 lbs using a bathroom scale. He had a 10 inch beard and 7/8" spur on 1 side and 1"spur on the other. I was using my Chittum Burl pot with purple heart striker and Chittum Burl top.











 



Finish Product Review

TURKEY that is!!!

AWESOME!!!!









Some fried Breast and Gizzard. It don't get much better!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 24, 2016)

Yumm yum. I can almost smell it from here. Does that skillet have skinny handle? We have some that look like that but I don't like the handles for my  hands.


----------

